# Datendiebstahl: PSN-Hacker hatten Zugriff auf Kundendaten



## PAN1X (27. April 2011)

Laut dem aktuellen Eintrag im offiziellen Playstation-Blog haben die Hacker/der Hacker des Playstation-Networks sich möglicherweise Zugriff zu folgenden persönlichen Kundendaten verschafft: Name, Adresse (Stadt, Bundesland, Postleitzahl), Land, E-Mail Adresse,  Geburtsdatum, PlayStation Network/ Qriocity Passwort und Login sowie PSN  Online ID.

Desweiteren ist es möglich, dass die Hacker Zugriff auf Profilangaben sowie Kaufhistorie und die angegebene Rechnugsadresse hatten.

Sony schreibt weiterhin, dass eine anerkannte Sicherheitsfirma mit der Untersuchung der Geschehnisse beauftragt habe. Es wird vor Gaunereien via Post, Telefon und Email gewarnt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Quelle: Der deutschsprachige PlayStation Blog : Dein täglicher Round Up für alles über PlayStation und Co.

PlayStation auf Twitter
PlayStation auf Facebook


----------



## Leandros (27. April 2011)

Ok. Jetzt wird es übertrieben. Dass ist nicht schön!


----------



## watercooled (27. April 2011)

Ich will von Sony eine Entschädigung!


----------



## Sophix (27. April 2011)

Können die doch nichts für , das du da deine daten Angibst!
Außerdem werden die sich schon abgesichert haben, in den AGBs!


----------



## Cola_Colin (27. April 2011)

haha, lol 
Als nicht PS3 Besitzer kann man drüber lachen


----------



## TerrorTomato (27. April 2011)

Cola_Colin schrieb:


> haha, lol
> Als nicht PS3 Besitzer kann man drüber lachen


Erklär mir mal worüber man hierbei lachen kann!? Mit Steam hätte das gleiche geschehen können...


----------



## Aufpassen (27. April 2011)

master_of_disaster schrieb:
			
		

> Erklär mir mal worüber man hierbei lachen kann!? Mit Steam hätte das gleiche geschehen können...



Steam hat aber nicht wie Sony die Nutzer verarscht.
Ich sage nur "Other OS" Funktion & George Hotz.

Ich lache Sony aus, denn sie haben sich das selbst eingebrockt.


----------



## butter_milch (27. April 2011)

Jetzt lache ich über all die, die solche Aktionen vor einigen Tagen noch begrüßt haben...

Ich hoffe, dass Sony auch hier wieder gnadenlos gegen die Hacker vorgeht wie bei den beiden Crackern vor ein paar Monaten.


----------



## TerrorTomato (27. April 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Steam hat aber nicht wie Sony die Nutzer verarscht.
> Ich sage nur "Other OS" Funktion & George Hotz.
> 
> Ich lache Sony aus, denn sie haben sich das selbst eingebrockt.



Ich finde, es sei jetzt mal dahin gestellt ob Sony die Kunden verarscht hat oder nicht. Zudem weiß man noch garnicht aus welchem "Motiv" die Server gehackt wurden. Ich meine damit das ich es nicht lustig finde, das eine Person, oder gar eine Gruppe deine Persönlichen Daten kennen (würden).


----------



## Cola_Colin (27. April 2011)

master_of_disaster schrieb:


> Erklär mir mal worüber man hierbei lachen kann!? Mit Steam hätte das gleiche geschehen können...


Tjo, dann soll Steam das passieren. 
Der Datendiebstahl würde mich persönlich gar nicht so stören. Meine Telefonnummer steht im Telefonbuch, so what ? Adresse kann man auch leicht so oder so bestimmen und real life spam kostet Porto, wird also wohl kaum versendet werden. Kreditkarte ist prepaid und wird täglich überwacht. 

Der Hauptpunkt ist doch, wie extrem krass offenbar die Probleme sein müssen. 1 Woche offline ist heftig. Wer immer da angegriffen hat, er wusste genau was er tut. Das ist ein Armutszeugnis, scheinbar gab es da ja ne ziemliche Sicherheitslücke. 
Das finde ich faszinierend.


----------



## nyso (27. April 2011)

Mich würde jetzt doch langsam mal interessieren, wer dahinter steckt. Anonymos? Oder wie damals bei Google irgendwelche Chinesen? 
Wenigstens können wir unsere und die amerikanischen Behörden ausschließen, die haben eh immer Zugriff drauf, die müssen nichtmal hacken

Btw., angeblich sind doch sogar die Kreditkarteninformationen mit dabei gewesen.

Und da meckern die Leute über die 300k Datensätze von Mindfactory


----------



## Superwip (27. April 2011)

Sehr schön!

Ich würde es auch noch befürworten, wenn sie die PSN Server sprengen oder ein Virus entwickeln, dass alle PS3s nachhaltig zerstört

Die Konsolen müssen aufgehalten werden, koste es was es wolle!

Mit den gestohlenen Kundendaten kann man nicht zuletzt in Zukunft verhindern, dass Spieler mit gecrackten PS3s aus dem PSN ausgeschlossen werden, da damit zahllose Hardware IDs in Umlauf kommen; damit ist Sony das letze, onehin wirkungslose Mittel gegen Cracker und Raubkopierer genommen, die PS3 ist de-facto genauso offen wie der PC, die Wirkung als DRM Plattform ist endgültig dahin

Dazu kommt der enorme Imageverlust durch den Angriff

Die PS3 liegt im Sterben- der Sieg ist nah!

Ein, zwei Jahre, dann ist die PS3 der neue Dreamcast



> Erklär mir mal worüber man hierbei lachen kann!? Mit Steam hätte das gleiche geschehen können...


 
Ja, das könnte auch mit Steam passieren; ich hoffe, dass es mit Steam passiert- ich könnte zwar einige Spiele einige Wochen nicht online Spielen aber ich wäre gerne bereit dieses Opfer für die größere Sache zu bringen- wenn Steam für einige Zeit stirbt werden die Publisher -und Spieler- vielleicht auf die harte Tour lernen, dass Steam keine brauchbare DRM Lösung ist


----------



## refraiser (27. April 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> 
> Ich würde es auch noch befürworten, wenn sie die PSN Server sprengen oder ein Virus entwickeln, dass alle PS3s nachhaltig zerstört
> 
> ...




Ich bin auch gegen Konsolen, aber Hackerangriffe sind ganz sicher kein Mittel einer sachlichen Diskussion, die die Konsolen nur verlieren können.


----------



## Necrobutcher (27. April 2011)

Groß im WWW unterwegs seien wollen, überall seine persönlichen Daten reinhacken müssen und wenn dann eine der offensichtlichsten Gefahr zur Realität wird geht das große heul, pienz, flenn los.


----------



## Deimos (27. April 2011)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Jetzt lache ich über all die, die solche Aktionen vor einigen Tagen noch begrüßt haben...
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass Sony auch hier wieder gnadenlos gegen die Hacker vorgeht wie bei den beiden Crackern vor ein paar Monaten.


 
WORD.

@*Superwip*
Von welchem Sieg sprichst du? Du meinst, dass bei der nächsten Plattform noch härtere Einschränkungen für den Benutzer vorzufinden sind? Fühlt sich nicht wie ein Sieg an.
Mit Verlaub, deine Überlegung ergibt wenig Sinn und eine Rechtfertigung der Aktionen dieser Leute ebenso. Es gibt DRM gerade WEIL kopiert, gecrackt und gestohlen wird.
Beim PC wars/ists doch genau so. Jeder Raubkopierer rechtfertigt seine Downloads damit, dass das Produkt ohnehin schlecht sei, der Kopierschutz dem Benutzer zuviele EInschränkungen aufzwingt (Onlinezwang) usw.

Dass aber solche "Annehmlichkeiten" gerade von diesen Leuten verursacht wird, blendet jeder aus. Dass die Firmen dann ihre Produkte schützen wollen, ist nur verständlich und nachvollziehbar. Würde jeder so machen, wenns ums Geld und somit um Arbeitsplätze und den Fortbestand der Firma geht.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Löschzwerg (27. April 2011)

Der Diebstahl ist mir ehrlich gesagt sch*** egal 

Hab zwar ne PS3 und bin auch im PSN angemeldet, Spiele jedoch nur Singleplayer und sämtliche Angaben beim PSN Account waren geschummelt  Die PS3 hängt auch nur für Patches am Netz, sonst nicht.

Selber schuld wenn man zu viele Daten an seinen Account bindet...



			
				Superwip; schrieb:
			
		

> ...die PS3 ist de-facto genauso offen wie der PC, die Wirkung als DRM Plattform ist endgültig dahin...
> 
> ...
> 
> Ja, das könnte auch mit Steam passieren; ich hoffe, dass es mit Steam passiert- ich könnte zwar einige Spiele einige Wochen nicht online Spielen aber ich wäre gerne bereit dieses Opfer für die größere Sache zu bringen- wenn Steam für einige Zeit stirbt werden die Publisher -und Spieler- vielleicht auf die harte Tour lernen, dass Steam keine brauchbare DRM Lösung ist


 
Mir wäre es auch lieber wenn man DRM und sämtlichen "Onlinezwang" endlich bleiben lassen könnte 



			
				Deimos; schrieb:
			
		

> Dass aber solche "Annehmlichkeiten" gerade von diesen Leuten verursacht wird, blendet jeder aus. *Dass die Firmen dann ihre Produkte schützen wollen, ist nur verständlich und nachvollziehbar. Würde jeder so machen, wenns ums Geld und somit um Arbeitsplätze und den Fortbestand der Firma geht*.


 
Jeglicher eingeführter Schutz macht es jedoch auch den ehrlichen Kunden schwerer und verleitet evtl. weitere Leute dazu Straftaten zu begehen und letztendlich hat sich bis jetzt kein Schutz wirklich bewährt. Es bleibt also wie immer ein zwischneidiges Schwert, man muss hier durchaus beide Seiten betrachten und irgendwie einen Mittelweg finden.


----------



## Lelwani (27. April 2011)

master_of_disaster schrieb:


> Erklär mir mal worüber man hierbei lachen kann!? Mit Steam hätte das gleiche geschehen können...


 
Wayne? Ich nutze Steam nicht und werde es in zukunft auch nicht tun von daher immer rauf da 

Allerdings finde ich Sony schon ziemlich arm bloß nich zugeben das man einfach nur unfähig is und es irgendwelchen Hackern in die schuhe schieben.


----------



## cyco99 (27. April 2011)

Ich bin als PSP und PS3 Besitzer ziemlich genervt von dem Ausfall des PSNetworks. Datendiebstahl und Hackerangriffe können aber auch bei anderen Unternehmen passieren, z. B. bei Online-Händlern, Banken, Krankenkassen, Internet-Anbietern, Arbeitgebern, sozialen Netzwerken, staatlichen Stellen, usw. Hier sollte sich keiner wirklich sicher fühlen. Ob Ebay, Amazon, Alternate, Steam, Wer kennt wen, Facebook, usw. - mittlerweile hat fast jeder seine Daten irgendwo online gespeichert.
Mich interessiert eher, wann und wie Sony das Problem lösen will.


----------



## BabaYaga (27. April 2011)

Abgesehen vom Imageschaden für Sony ist sowas in erster Linie für die Kunden verheerend.
Bin auch kein Sony oder Playsifreund aber solche Aktionen sind einfach Orsch


----------



## watercooled (27. April 2011)

@refraiser: Die Ps3 liegt im Sterben! Ohmann du gefällst mir!


----------



## Clawhammer (27. April 2011)

Cola_Colin schrieb:


> haha, lol
> Als nicht PS3 Besitzer kann man drüber lachen


 
Schandensfreude über andere ist schei***, aber mal ehrlich PS one FTW


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. April 2011)

Gaming_King schrieb:


> Ich will von Sony eine Entschädigung!


 
Ich will das du mal nen anständigen Satz schreibst!?


----------



## X6Sixcore (27. April 2011)

@Deimos: Welche Bedeutung von WORD war gemeint?

Was heißt die Abkürzung WORD? - Yahoo! Clever

Grundsätzlich sind solche Aktionen voll für den Hintern. Allerdings sind die Firmen selber schuld, wenn die so lückenhafte Software betreiben, wo das geht.

Leider müssen es hier mal wieder die Kunden ausbaden.

Aber der Kunde hat die Wahl der Firma einen Denkzettel zu verpassen.

Wer schlau ist wechselt beim nächsten Systemkauf zur Konkurrenz.

MfG


----------



## nyso (27. April 2011)

X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Wer schlau ist wechselt beim nächsten Systemkauf zur Konkurrenz.
> 
> MfG


 
Und wer richtig schlau ist, wechselt zum PC


----------



## X6Sixcore (27. April 2011)

Is ja auch ne Konkurrenz, von daher...


----------



## utakata (27. April 2011)

Cola_Colin schrieb:


> Tjo, dann soll Steam das passieren.
> 
> Der Hauptpunkt ist doch, wie extrem krass offenbar die Probleme sein müssen. 1 Woche offline ist heftig. Wer immer da angegriffen hat, er wusste genau was er tut. Das ist ein Armutszeugnis, scheinbar gab es da ja ne ziemliche Sicherheitslücke.
> Das finde ich faszinierend.


 
Armutszeugnis?
Warum das denn?

Ein Hacker der sein Handwerk versteht, findet mit langem Suchen immer irgend eine Lücke.
Sicherheitslücken wird es immer geben. Ich denke gerade bei solchen dingen, wird man nie 100%ige Sicherheit hinbekommen.

Aber ich finde es natürlich auch erstaunlich wie eine Gruppe ein solches Netzwerk für Tage lahm legen konnte. 
Dafür braucht man enormes Know-How & ich denke sie haben enorme Zeit in dieses "Projekt" gesteckt.
Hut ab! 

Was aber nicht heisst, das ich das befürworte was die gemacht haben.
Im gegenteil!

Deren Fähigkeiten könnte man sicher besser einsetzen


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Und wer richtig schlau ist, wechselt zum PC


Richtig, denn nur dort sind private Daten wirklich sicher.


----------



## sinthor4s (27. April 2011)

Ich finde es ziemlich behindert das jetzt offensichtlich Kundendaten im Umlauf sind
die an Umfang kaum zu überbieten sind. Ich würde zwar einen Teufel tun und mir eine
PS3 zulegen, aber meine PSP ist registriert usw.

Das Einzige was mich an der Stelle erleichtert, ist das dort eine Spam-EMail-Adresse angegeben war und ich
keine Kredit- sondern PSN-Prepaid-Karten benutzt habe.

@Fadi: Guck mal hinter dich... die schleimige Spur der an dir runtertriefenden Ironie solltest du mal aufwischen


----------



## PAN1X (27. April 2011)

Ich finde es schon traurig, was manche hier schreiben. Das geistige Alter scheint hier nicht sonderlich hoch zu sein. Der eine sagt Sony sei unfähig, die anderen sagen, dass das zu Recht geschieht, die anderen wollen sogar, dass Steam dasselbe passiert. Seit ihr eigentlich krank? Jedem seine Meinung, klar, aber so ein dämlicher Kindergarten, der hier abgeht, das ist nicht normal. 

Ihr mit euren "durch die Konsolen haben wir schlechte Grafik und Gameplay"-Problemen seid echt am ärmsten dran. Der PC ist halt in so einer Lage, das jammern macht es da auch nicht besser. Und zum einen gibt es zig Spieler, denen das egal ist. Die Leute, die eine Konsole haben, haben offensichtlich SPASS mit ihren Spielen. Darauf alleine kommt es an. World of Warcraft, Warcraft 3, Counter-Strike, die Mario-Reihe, die Zelda-Reihe etc. pp. sind doch die besten Beispiele, dass ein Spiel nicht von seiner Grafik abhängt. Wenn alle auf den neusten Technologie-Zug aufsteigen, weil sie etwas besseres erwarten, dann ist das schlicht pech. 

Benehmt euch wie Erwachsene und nehmt es hin.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. April 2011)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> @Fadi: Guck mal hinter dich... die schleimige Spur der an dir runtertriefenden Ironie solltest du mal aufwischen


Das sollen dann gewisse Fanboys erledigen. 

@PAN1X
Richtig, aber das wollen viele einfach nicht wahrhaben.


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. April 2011)

Ich finde Sony muss für alle schäden Haften, denn sie verlangen diese Angaben und müssen es auch dementsprechend sichern. Da hilft auch kein Vermerk in den AGBs. 
Wäre das gleiche wie wenn jemand die Bankenserver hackt und das Geld einiger Kontos leerräumt dafür muss auch die Bank haften.

@PAN1X
Gebe dir da vollkommen recht. 
Manchen sollte der PC weggenommen werden da sie anscheinend noch nicht verstehen das es hier um das Reallife geht und nicht um irgendwelche spielereien alla Crysis 2 ohne DX11 die in wirklichkeit extrem unwichtig sind.


----------



## Jan565 (27. April 2011)

Ich verstehe nicht was das mit unfähig zu tun hat? Das Pentagon wurde schon einmal von einem 15 Jährigen gehackt vor ein paar Jahren. Es gibt keine 100% Sicherheit. Man kann alles knacken egal was es ist und wie es gesichert ist. Die Frage ist nur wie schnell geht es!

Alle die sowas beführ Worten oder gut finden, wünsch ich nichts schlechtes, aber auf die sollte man mal einen Hacker Angriff Plane und ALLE Persönlichen Daten frei zum Download im Internet bereit stellen, mal sehen ob die es dann immer noch so gut finden und wie unfähig deren Firewall ist, die außerdem 100 mal leichter zu Knacken ist als der PSN. Da reicht eine 256Kbit Verschlüsselung auch nicht mehr. 

Ich weiß echt nicht wie man sich an sowas belustigen kann, es geht hier um Persönliche Daten. Jeder der Online bestellt, gibt seine Daten an. Was würden denn die Kunden sagen wenn auf einmal die Daten geklaut werden? Da ist es das gleiche wie jetzt beim PSN. Dabei bezweifle ich, dass die Sicherheit in einem Onlineshop höher ist, als Sony die hat.


----------



## Cola_Colin (27. April 2011)

Klar kann man alles irgendwie hacken, aber das es danach über eine Woche dauert wieder Online zu sein, zeugt doch von einer Lücke, die bei einem so wichtigen System nicht vorhanden sein dürfte. Bzw. sollte es möglich sein, dass reine System fürs Spielen abgetrennt von den Shopteilen zu betreiben, um den Totalausfall zu verhindern, etc. Das man nicht mal mehr Online spielen kann, weil ein Onlineshop gehackt wurde zeugt doch von einem Fehler im Konzept, den man hätte verhindern können.


----------



## Löschzwerg (27. April 2011)

Mir zeigt der Vorfall nur eines, es gibt zu viele Leute die zu viele wichtige Daten im Internet angeben


----------



## slayerdaniel (27. April 2011)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Mir zeigt der Vorfall nur eines, es gibt zu viele Leute die zu viele wichtige Daten im Internet angeben


 
Dann dürfte man nirgendwo Daten hinterlegen, es gibt keine Sicherheit im Netz.
Wer das Eine will, muss mit dem Übel leben.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. April 2011)

Ich habe noch nie meine Bankdaten im Internet preisgegeben und werde das auch nie tun! Warum ? Das sieht man ja an diesem Beispiel, da kann man wettern wie man will, am Schluss ist der kleine Kunde der Dumme!


----------



## refraiser (27. April 2011)

Gaming_King schrieb:


> @refraiser: Die Ps3 liegt im Sterben! Ohmann du gefällst mir!


Ich habe nur geschrieben das ich hacken nicht, und im übrigen auch noch nie, als probates Mittel empfunden habe um Interessen durchzusetzen bei denen es nur um eine Spielekonsole geht. Klar ist es ärgerlich, das die Konsolen den PC aufhalten u.ä. "Nebenwirkungen" aber deswegen sollte man nicht gleich das PSN lahmlegen. Das die PS3 im sterben liegt, habe ich außerdem nie geschrieben.

Ich kann deinen Post leider nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Löschzwerg (27. April 2011)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Dann dürfte man nirgendwo Daten hinterlegen, es gibt keine Sicherheit im Netz.
> Wer das Eine will, muss mit dem Übel leben.


 
Bis jetzt bin ich noch überall mit eher unwichtigeren Daten ausgekommen  Und die wären u.a. Name, Adresse, Email, Geburtsdatum. 

Bankdaten, Kredtikartenummern usw. habe ich bis jetzt nirgendwo hinterlegt bzw. im Internet damit gezahlt. Was soll dann also großartig passieren? Name und Adresse stehen eh im Telefonbuch bzw. gelangen irgendwann eh über irgendwelche dubiosen Quellen an die Öffentlichkeit. Auf das Geburtsdatum ist geschissen, kontrolliert so erstmal eh keiner. Für Accounts und Bestellungen habe ich neben meiner richtigen, privaten Adresse je einen eigenen Account. Falls hier etwas nicht passt wird einfach die Mail-Adresse gekillt.

Mit ein bisschen Hirn und Schummelei bei den Angaben kann man sich viel Ärger ersparen


----------



## robsta (27. April 2011)

wer sich mit hackern anlegt hat es auch nicht anders verdient !

das was sony macht ist auch nicht OK


----------



## slayerdaniel (27. April 2011)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Bis jetzt bin ich noch überall mit eher unwichtigeren Daten ausgekommen  Und die wären u.a. Name, Adresse, Email, Geburtsdatum.
> 
> Bankdaten, Kredtikartenummern usw. habe ich bis jetzt nirgendwo hinterlegt bzw. im Internet damit gezahlt. Was soll dann also großartig passieren? Name und Adresse stehen eh im Telefonbuch bzw. gelangen irgendwann eh über irgendwelche dubiosen Quellen an die Öffentlichkeit. Auf das Geburtsdatum ist geschissen, kontrolliert so erstmal eh keiner. Für Accounts und Bestellungen habe ich neben meiner richtigen, privaten Adresse je einen eigenen Account. Falls hier etwas nicht passt wird einfach die Mail-Adresse gekillt.
> 
> Mit ein bisschen Hirn und Schummelei bei den Angaben kann man sich viel Ärger ersparen


 
Ja, die Welt ist aber nicht auf deinen Horizont begrenzt, darüber sollte man vllt. auch mal nachdenken.
Ich würde auch ohne Auto auskommen, deswegen stehe ich aber auch nicht verdutzt an der Straße rum und Frage mich warum alle mit Autos umher fahren.
Name, Adresse,Email, Passwort erachte ich auch nicht als unwichtige Daten. Damit kann man auch etliches anfangen. Wenn man Online bestellt, kann man leider keine Fake Adressen angeben und im Ausland geht nun mal vieles nur per KK, auch wenn du das noch nie gemacht hast, gibt es etliche, die das machen, sei es weils das Produkt hier nicht gibt oder um Preisersparnisse zu erzielen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. April 2011)

robsta schrieb:


> wer sich mit hackern anlegt hat es auch nicht anders verdient !
> 
> das was sony macht ist auch nicht OK


Richtig, denn wer seine eigenen Interessen schützt muss ja böse sein und diejenigen, die sich illegaler Mittel bedienen, sind die Guten.


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. April 2011)

Cola_Colin schrieb:


> Klar kann man alles irgendwie hacken, aber das es danach über eine Woche dauert wieder Online zu sein, zeugt doch von einer Lücke, die bei einem so wichtigen System nicht vorhanden sein dürfte. Bzw. sollte es möglich sein, dass reine System fürs Spielen abgetrennt von den Shopteilen zu betreiben, um den Totalausfall zu verhindern, etc. Das man nicht mal mehr Online spielen kann, weil ein Onlineshop gehackt wurde zeugt doch von einem Fehler im Konzept, den man hätte verhindern können.


 
Das Hacker geziehlt nach lücken im System suchen und diese Benutzen ist dir schon bewusst oder 
Und das System fürs Spielen enthält auch schon deine Privatdaten, somit spielt es Datenschutztechnisch keine große Rolle, denn egal welche Daten es sind es dürfen garkeine Daten für unautorisierte zugänglich sein.
Und wenn man merkt das Hacker im System sind ist das beste um noch weiteren Schaden zu verhindern den "Stecker" zu ziehen. 
Und damit das nicht nochmal passiert müssen sie die Lücke im System finden und das geht bei sowas auch nicht von heut auf morgen.
Man kann vieles Verhindern wenn man es weiß, das problem ist nur man weiß nicht alles. 
Und es wird immer einen Weg geben um eine Sicherheitsbarriere zu Umgehen, die Frage ist immer nur wie lange man danach suchen muss.


----------



## Löschzwerg (27. April 2011)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Ja, die Welt ist aber nicht auf deinen Horizont begrenzt, darüber sollte man vllt. auch mal nachdenken.
> Ich würde auch ohne Auto auskommen, deswegen stehe ich aber auch nicht verdutzt an der Straße rum und Frage mich warum alle mit Autos umher fahren.
> Name, Adresse,Email, Passwort erachte ich auch nicht als unwichtige Daten. *Damit kann man auch etliches anfangen*. Wenn man Online bestellt, kann man leider keine Fake Adressen angeben und im Ausland geht nun mal vieles nur per KK, auch wenn du das noch nie gemacht hast, gibt es etliche, die das machen, sei es weils das Produkt hier nicht gibt oder um Preisersparnisse zu erzielen.



Was kann man denn nur mit dem Namen und der Adresse großartig anfangen? Einen wirklichen Schaden in Form von Geld hat man hier nicht zu erwarten. Die email Adresse wird dir halt zugespammt ^^ Passwörter sind da schon eher kritischer, zumindest wenn man z.B. das gleiche Passwort beim Online-Händler auch bei der Email Adresse hat usw.

Bei Online-Bestellungen gebe ich natürlich meinen echten Namen an (aber auch hier kann man schummeln z.B. mit nem zusätzlichen Namensschild an der Haustüre  die genaue rechtliche Lage ist mir jedoch nicht bekannt!) Nachnahme und/oder eine Prepaid Kreditkarte (ohne Überziehung) können dir übrigends auch viel Ärger ersparen.

Also man kann selber einiges für seine Sicherheit tun und im Ernstfall ist der Schaden dann auch nicht so hoch! Und nur darum ging es mir mit meinem Beitrag


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. April 2011)

Es gibt so viele Fakes Sites und immer die gleichen fallen rein, einfach nur NAIV!


----------



## zicco93 (27. April 2011)

ich finde es ist schon ein wenig zum schmunzeln  
hätte Sony nachgegeben und sich nicht wie der Boss gefühlt mit der Unterlassungserklärung von geohot wäre es evtl nich soweit gekommen.
Und zum Thema Steam... warum sollte jemand valve hacken? Auch wenn Steam manchmal derbe nervt wegen onlinezwang usw ist es immer noch die Hauptplattform für PC-Spieler, die sich keine feinde macht mit brutalen Einschränkungen bei bereits gekauften Produkten.
Außerdem werden die "Hacker" kaum etwas machen mit den Privaten Daten wenn sich Sony mal beugen würde.

Also weiter mit dem Motto "Hack for the free Multimedia"


----------



## Alex555 (27. April 2011)

Cola_Colin schrieb:


> haha, lol
> Als nicht PS3 Besitzer kann man drüber lachen


 
dito, ich lach mich auch schlapp. 70Millionen Kunden, alle Daten könnten gestohlen worden sein...... Ist ja nicht das erste mal, dass das PSN gehackt wurde!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. April 2011)

Für mich ist es ein weiteres Indiz das Anonymus wahrscheinlich nichts damit zu tun hat, weil diese ja nicht den User schaden wollen, sondern Sony!
Warum sollte Anonymus die hinter den Usern steht seine eigenen Leuten Schaden?


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (27. April 2011)

Da bei Anonymus keiner mit einer Ps3 rumgrurkt. ne ist schon klar die hatten sich ja auch nen bischen aus dem Sonystreit zurückgezogen da sie sonst die Unterstützung der user verloren hätten.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht was das mit unfähig zu tun hat?  Das Pentagon wurde schon einmal von einem 15 Jährigen gehackt vor ein  paar Jahren. Es gibt keine 100% Sicherheit. Man kann alles knacken egal  was es ist und wie es gesichert ist. Die Frage ist nur wie schnell geht  es!
> 
> Alle die sowas beführ Worten oder gut finden, wünsch ich  nichts schlechtes, aber auf die sollte man mal einen Hacker Angriff  Plane und ALLE Persönlichen Daten frei zum Download im Internet bereit  stellen, mal sehen ob die es dann immer noch so gut finden und wie  unfähig deren Firewall ist, die außerdem 100 mal leichter zu Knacken ist  als der PSN. Da reicht eine 256Kbit Verschlüsselung auch nicht mehr.
> 
> Ich  weiß echt nicht wie man sich an sowas belustigen kann, es geht hier um  Persönliche Daten. Jeder der Online bestellt, gibt seine Daten an. Was  würden denn die Kunden sagen wenn auf einmal die Daten geklaut werden?  Da ist es das gleiche wie jetzt beim PSN. Dabei bezweifle ich, dass die  Sicherheit in einem Onlineshop höher ist, als Sony die hat.



Hacken hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun.Wenn es einen 7 Jahre altes Kind mit einem geistigen Alter von 30-35 geben würde und man ihm das hacken mit 3 beigebracht hätte ,könnte es das Kind theoretisch auch schaffen.Geistige Leistung hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun.Bloß meistens wachsen natürlich die geistigen fertigkeiten mit dem Alter.


----------



## evosociety (27. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Für mich ist es ein weiteres Indiz das Anonymus wahrscheinlich nichts damit zu tun hat, weil diese ja nicht den User schaden wollen, sondern Sony!
> Warum sollte Anonymus die hinter den Usern steht seine eigenen Leuten Schaden?


 
Ich zitier mich mal selbst aus dem andern Thread 



evosociety schrieb:


> Das schlimme daran ist, das die Anon's eigentlich nach dem ersten Angriff aussteigen wollten nur aufgrund diesen Angriffes wohl extrem viele Symphatisanten des Kollektivs weiter gemacht haben bzw. externe Hacker mit ganz anderen Zielen diese Situation nutzen konnten was zurzeit schon in massivem Datendiebstahl gipfelt. Hoffentlich ist langsam gut.


----------



## slayerdaniel (27. April 2011)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Was kann man denn nur mit dem Namen und der Adresse großartig anfangen? Einen wirklichen Schaden in Form von Geld hat man hier nicht zu erwarten. Die email Adresse wird dir halt zugespammt ^^ Passwörter sind da schon eher kritischer, zumindest wenn man z.B. das gleiche Passwort beim Online-Händler auch bei der Email Adresse hat usw.
> 
> Bei Online-Bestellungen gebe ich natürlich meinen echten Namen an (aber auch hier kann man schummeln z.B. mit nem zusätzlichen Namensschild an der Haustüre  die genaue rechtliche Lage ist mir jedoch nicht bekannt!) Nachnahme und/oder eine Prepaid Kreditkarte (ohne Überziehung) können dir übrigends auch viel Ärger ersparen.
> 
> Also man kann selber einiges für seine Sicherheit tun und im Ernstfall ist der Schaden dann auch nicht so hoch! Und nur darum ging es mir mit meinem Beitrag


 
Nur weil man durch diese Daten direkt keinen Wertschaden erleiden kann, sind es also unwichtige Daten? aha...
Den Datenhändlern sind sie pro kompletten Satz aber einiges Wert, gibt genug Leute die dann auf Werbepost/Anrufe etc rein fallen, und die Tricks werden immer dreister und undurchschaubarer. Ich bin zum Glück kein Betrüger und kann dir nicht sagen, was sie damit alles anfangen können.
Passwörter wurden ja nun mal auch entwendet, es gibt wohl die wenigsten, die für jeden Service ein anderes Passwort nutzen, ich tu es nicht.
Wer geht auch davon aus, dass die Passwörter, wenn es wirklich stimmt, im Klartext gespeichert wurden. Bei Sony sollte man eigentlich mehr erwarten können. 
Wenn du Online bestellst und die Ware aus dem Ausland kommt, zeige der Post mal im Auftrag des Zolls deinen Personalausweis auf gefälschtem Namen  Durch Nachnahme entstehen auch wieder etliche Mehrkosten (bspw. 20 Bestellungen im Jahr a 5 Euro Mehrkosten = 100 Euro). Ich spare mir das gerne. 
Prepaid Kreditkarten sind leider oft auch dubiose Firmen im Ausland, von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen (DKB?). Aber wenn ich mal Urlaub im Ausland mache, möchte ich dann extra tausende Euro auf die KK laden? Da will ich spontan sein...ebenso im Internet. Wenn ich schnell die KK aufladen will brauche ich wieder ein Konto bei Paypal, C&B oder muss dieses total vertrauenserweckende Giropay nutzen, alles ein kreislauf, dann kann ich auch gleich normale Kreditkarte benutzen.
Ich als Kunde habe Sorgfaltspflicht, in dem ich meine Daten beisammen habe und die nicht allen Leuten anvertraue und möglichst sicher verwalte. Dann kann ich auch ebenso erwarten, dass meine Daten sicher verwaltet werden.
Da sollte man denke ich nicht gleich als erstes mit dem Finger auf die PSN User zeigen (denn darum ging es in deiner Aussage  ), sondern die Fehler in erster Linie beim Konzern suchen. Wir reden hier schließlich nicht von einem kleinen Unternehmen, sondern einem Global Player der doch genug Know How auf dem Gebiet haben sollte.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. April 2011)

Die klauen jetzt schön das Geld mit den Kundendaten, derjenigen die über den PS Store schön eingekauft haben. So ist das.


Du kannst auch an einer Haustüre eine Adresse abschreiben, doch wer seine Kontodaten mit Passwörtern so leichtsinnig hergibt muss mit den Konsequenzen rechnen.

Genauso wie die Leute die draussen am Bancomat Geld rauslassen und hinter ihnen stehen 2 Rumä***, ich geh nur noch an den Schalter!


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Genauso wie die Leute die draussen am Bancomat Geld rauslassen und hinter ihnen stehen 2 Rumä***, ich geh nur noch an den Schalter!


Aha, aber du traust dich schon noch aus dem Haus oder? 
Ich mein es könnt dir ja ein Türke begegnen oder ein jugendlicher in der U-Bahn. Ach und ein Auto hast du auch nicht könnte ja ein Pole daran vorbeilaufen wenn du wo Parkst


----------



## wintobi (27. April 2011)

Ist echt schon doof

und langsam finde ich die ganzen Datenskandale schon Ganz kommisch!

Aber was lernt man daraus nie mit Kreditkarte im Internet zahlen!

MfG


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. April 2011)

Warum mit der Kreditkarte bist du abgesichert da kannst es einfach zurrückziehen wenn es Falsch ist oder nicht geliefert wurde.
Bei Kontoeinzug gibt es ne frist glaub 2 Wochen danach kostet es die Bearbeitungsgebühr und bei Überweißung kostet es immer wenn man die zurrückziehen will.
Und vorallem wenns ne Zahlung ins Ausland ist gibts öffters auch nur die Kreditkarte.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. April 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Aha, aber du traust dich schon noch aus dem Haus oder?
> Ich mein es könnt dir ja ein Türke begegnen oder ein jugendlicher in der U-Bahn. Ach und ein Auto hast du auch nicht könnte ja ein Pole daran vorbeilaufen wenn du wo Parkst


 
Hab mir ein Batman Anzug gekauft und hab ne Garage 

Nein war aber in diesem Fall so, bei uns in der Umgebung, will aber nicht alle in einen Topf werfen! Ich mag Ausländer, sonst wärs ja langweilig hier! Ausserdem hab ich heute ne Dönerbox gegessen


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (28. April 2011)

schon blöd das sony vorerst alles dicht gemacht hat! ein abend davor hab ich mir sogar noch diese psn network karte 20€ aufgeladen und kaufte mir par erweiterungen von Dante inferno zockte noch am abend natürlich kamm ich net weiter da dachte ich mir ach lass gut sein ich zock morgen frühe weiter ,nächsten morgen wollte ich online sieh da es ging nicht mehr na wunderbar jetz weis ich auch warum! bin gefrostet das ich nix mehr online zocken kann! hoffe das sony bald wieder online ist am besten sofort ,hoffentlich gibts eine entschädigung! zuzeit nimmt die gaunerrei weiter zu! ist ja grausam geworden!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. April 2011)

Mortox schrieb:


> schon blöd das sony vorerst alles dicht gemacht hat! ein abend davor hab ich mir sogar noch diese psn network karte 20€ aufgeladen und kaufte mir par erweiterungen von Dante inferno zockte noch am abend natürlich kamm ich net weiter da dachte ich mir ach lass gut sein ich zock morgen frühe weiter ,nächsten morgen wollte ich online sieh da es ging nicht mehr na wunderbar jetz weis ich auch warum! bin gefrostet das ich nix mehr online zocken kann! hoffe das sony bald wieder online ist am besten sofort ,hoffentlich gibts eine entschädigung! zuzeit nimmt die ganzerrei weiter zu! ist ja grausam geworden!


 


hehe..irgendwann wird Sony wieder online gehen! Die Frage ist nur Wann, ich meine die Kundendaten wurden ja gestohlen, schlimmer kanns ja nicht kommen! Von dem her könnten sie ja wieder online gehen
Jeder Zocker denkt sicher "Kundendaten? Mir doch egal! ich will zocken xD" naja.. ich würde besser mal meiner bank transfers nicht zu erlauben ohne deine Zusage..


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. April 2011)

Solange sie das Leck nicht gefunden haben, können sie nicht online gehen, sonst fängt der Spaß wieder von vorne an.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. April 2011)

"Obwohl es derzeit keine Anzeichen dafür gibt, dass auf Kreditkarten-Informationen widerrechtlich zugegriffen wurde, können wir diese Möglichkeit nicht gänzlich außer Betracht lassen", warnte Sony. Die Kunden sollten nun besonders wachsam sein, um keinem Betrug aufzusitzen, und ihr Konto kontrollieren.


----------



## stolle80 (28. April 2011)

wintobi schrieb:


> Ist echt schon doof
> 
> un...
> Aber was lernt man daraus nie mit Kreditkarte im Internet zahlen!
> ...


 
Es gibt auch Leute die gehen mit der playstati0n auch ins Internet 

Tut mir leid abermanchmal frage ich mich wozu hab ich denn überhaupt einen PC?


----------



## marauder1 (28. April 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid abermanchmal frage ich mich wozu hab ich denn überhaupt einen PC?


 

???

Zocken, Internet, Multimedia, Office.

Geht am PC ALLES besser und günstiger als auf den konsolen, von daher verstehe ich deine frage nicht. 
oder war die ironisch?


----------



## Crazy-Guy (29. April 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> 
> Ich würde es auch noch befürworten, wenn sie die PSN Server sprengen oder ein Virus entwickeln, dass alle PS3s nachhaltig zerstört
> 
> ...


 

Ahaha was hast du den für eine verkorkste Meinung bitte?^^ Schon etwas peinlich 

Genau wir wollen keine steam mehr. Wir wollen 100 DVDs mit spielen drauf daheim rumliegen haben die wir jedes mal wieder nach einem System aufsetzen wieder eine woche lang installieren dürfen. Ja böses Steam hat das in 2 Stunden erledigt... böses Steam. 
Oder ja wir wollen die Spiele wieder teuer im Geschäft kaufen oder bestelle um dann tage lang zu warten. Ja böses steam, hab zwar im letzten jahr gute 300 euro gespart durch steam... aber ja böses steam.


----------



## marauder1 (29. April 2011)

Steam könnte soetwas mit Sicherheit nicht so leicht passieren, da die Sicherheitstechnisch viel weiter vorne sind, ich kann dir sogar mein Steam-Passwort sagen und du kannst absolut keinen Unfug damit anfangen. Sony ist einfach nur ein geldgeiler Konzern, was einfach sehr offensichtlich ist, die Leute von Valve bzw. Steam dagegen waren schon immer sehr innovativ, aktuelles Beispiel siehe oben, Sony versucht zwar kläglich zu kopieren und mitzuhalten, qualitativ ist es ihnen aber nie gelungen, was man auch an der aktuellen Sachlage gut sieht.


----------



## Crazy-Guy (29. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Die klauen jetzt schön das Geld mit den Kundendaten, derjenigen die über den PS Store schön eingekauft haben. So ist das.
> 
> 
> Du kannst auch an einer Haustüre eine Adresse abschreiben, doch wer seine Kontodaten mit Passwörtern so leichtsinnig hergibt muss mit den Konsequenzen rechnen.
> ...


 
"ich geh nur noch an den schalter" .... lächerlich... hör zu:
1. an den schalter gehen und sich das gerät anschauen, kratzspuren, ungleichmässige lücken zwischen bauteilen usw.
2. Umschauen wer wohin schaut
3. linke hand über das tastatur feld 
4. sich vorher überlegen mit welchen finger du welche zahl drückst
5. kein 1-Finger system benutzen 
6.dein körper als sicht schutz benutzen
7. Zahlen eingeben, vlt ein täuschungs luftdruck mit einem der linken finger
8. karte wieder mit nehmen 

dauert alles in allem 25 bis ~60 sekunden, je nach geldmenge und zählsystem des automaten.

wer sein Gehinr benutzt kann auch am Automaten Geld abheben. Soll möglich sein.....



Gaming_King schrieb:


> Ich will von Sony eine Entschädigung!


 
Ja genau weil Sony auch schuld hat. 

Nach deiner Logik müsste man die Kosten des 11.September den Fluggesellschaften in Rechnung stellen weil ja deheren Flugzeuge die Häuser zum einsturz gebracht haben und sie keine Eingreifftrupp in jedem Flugzeug haben.


Mal im Ernst du wurdest Opfer eines Verbrechens und die Verbrecher sind die Hacker welche zwar schlau genug sind so eine Netzwerk zu hacken aber nicht in der lage sind sich in eine normale Welt einzugliedern oder auch nicht in der Lage sind Dinge so hin zu nehmen wie sie sind. 
Ich mein die PS3 funktioniert gut. Jeder kann zocken wann und wie er will. Wenn einer mehr will muss er in der Schule aufpassen, studieren und sein eigenes Projekt start, bei eine passenden Firma anfangen etc.
Genauso ist es mit Steam, durch Steam hab ich so viel Geld und Zeit gespart!!! Das ist einfach unglaublich! 
Na und wissen die halt was ich wann wie oft spiele usw... was wollen sie mit den daten machen? Mir Spiele vorschlagen die gut zu meine Spielverhalten passen? Ja ich weiss ihr sucht alle gerne lang und umständlich.

Und leute die letzte entscheidung liegt bei jedem selbst. Ihr müsst es nicht kaufen wenn ihr nicht wollt.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (29. April 2011)

zicco93 schrieb:


> ich finde es ist schon ein wenig zum schmunzeln
> hätte Sony nachgegeben und sich nicht wie der Boss gefühlt mit der Unterlassungserklärung von geohot wäre es evtl nich soweit gekommen.
> Und zum Thema Steam... warum sollte jemand valve hacken? Auch wenn Steam manchmal derbe nervt wegen onlinezwang usw ist es immer noch die Hauptplattform für PC-Spieler, die sich keine feinde macht mit brutalen Einschränkungen bei bereits gekauften Produkten.
> Außerdem werden die "Hacker" kaum etwas machen mit den Privaten Daten wenn sich Sony mal beugen würde.
> ...


 
Sony ist nunmal der Boss ganz einfach...jetzt wissen die ganzen Raubkopierer Hacker etc mal (Ich meine nur die die auch Illegales Material auf der Ps3 haben) wie es ist bestohlen zu werden...und merken sich das hoffentlich.
Und du solltest echtmal nochmal zur Schule gehen mit deiner "Hack for the free Multimedia" Meinung die einfach abartig lächerlich und schlecht ist!


----------



## Crazy-Guy (29. April 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Deine Reaktion ist auch peinlich. Dazu noch beleidigent.
> Strafpunkte? Nö ich hoffe gleich nen Ban weil bei deiner Postanzahl von wieder zu reden zeigt das du nicht fähig bist zivilisiert und ohne Beleidigungen zu diskutieren ich werde dein Post auf jedenfall sofort melden.


 



Steam, ps3network gut oder schelcht ist keine sache von Meinungen sonder von Fakte!


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. April 2011)

Doch ist eine Sache von Meinungen.
Bei neuen Spiele ist Steam meist teurer.
Viele kaufen sich Spiele wenn sie neu rauskommen und da ist sogar der Mediamarkt meist billiger als Steam.


----------



## Crazy-Guy (29. April 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Doch ist eine Sache von Meinungen.
> Bei neuen Spiele ist Steam meist teurer.
> Viele kaufen sich Spiele wenn sie neu rauskommen und da ist sogar der Mediamarkt meist billiger als Steam.


 
Na Atomstorm gut oder schlecht auch nur eine sache von Meinungen bei dir hmm? Die bewertung eins Systems geht nicht über Meinungen sondern über Fakten. 

Ja viele kaufen sich die spiele wenn sie neue raus kommen. Noch mehr kaufen sie sich dannach.

GTA4 wenige monate nach dem releas 7,49€
DIRT2, GRID, DIRT, TOCA4oder5, FuEL zusammen 15,99€
Half life 1, opposing fronts, blueshift, source je 1,49€
Coh + addons ~15 euro
l4d2 nach dem relses 10 euro
portal kostenlos
alienswarm kostenlos
JAGGED ALLIANCE 2 +Addon lauffähing unter vista und win7 --- 10 euro

und die liste ist endlos, da kommte keine Softwarpyramide, gamesonlyat, mediamarkt usw mit. 
Zumal es schon fast zu einfach ist und zu schnell geht bis man die spiele spielen kann.

btw viele fahren mit dem auto in die nächste stadt zum mediamarkt oder so um sich ein einziges spiel 5 euro billiger zu kaufen. Benzin und zeitaufwand machen das aber wieder zu nichte -,-




Wir wollen es wieder umständlich, zeitaufwändig und teuer!


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. April 2011)

Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen. Was hat bitte Atomenergie mit sowas unwichtigen wie Spiele zu tun
Spiele sind das unwichtigste auf der Welt.
Ich kauf mir im Jahr maximal 5 Spiele und das ist schon viel. 
Ergo, mir egal was man bei Steam alles günstiger oder gratis bekommt.
Ich hab bis jetzt nur 1 Spiel was Steam braucht alle anderen nicht, und alle die ich wollte und mit Steam verglichen habe waren immer teurer ergo kauf ich es mir wenn ich das nächste mal in der Stadt bin das passiert meist 1 mal die Woche.
Oft ists auch zufall ich schau mal im Mediamarkt und seh da ein neues Game dann kauf ichs mir.
Klar wenn man anscheinend wie du nur Spiele im Kopf hatt und jede Woche 5 neue kauft und nie vor die Haustüre kommt kann es für einen schon umständlich sein extra zum Mediamarkt zu fahren.


----------



## xenon-ch (29. April 2011)

Crazy-Guy schrieb:


> Ja genau weil Sony auch schuld hat.
> 
> Nach deiner Logik müsste man die Kosten des 11.September den Fluggesellschaften in Rechnung stellen weil ja deheren Flugzeuge die Häuser zum einsturz gebracht haben und sie keine Eingreifftrupp in jedem Flugzeug haben.


sony hat definitiv eine *mit*schuld zu tragen. nach eigenen angaben waren die daten nicht einmal verschlüsselt sondern im klartext abgespeichert. wäre das gleiche wie wenn man seine kontodaten inkl. pins / pw usw an seine kühlschranktüre hängen würde und auf dem küchentressen sein bargeld offen rumliegt. wenn eingebrochen wird zahlt dir hier keine versicherung etwas, simpel gesagt ist es einfach nur fahrlässig.

der vergleich zum 11. september hinkt hier ziemlich hinterher. hier gab/gibt es eine reihe diverser sicherheitschecks. zum damaligen zeitpunkt hatte man somit das mögliche getan um vorfälle zu verhindern. anscheinend wie geschehen nicht genug.
wie oben bereits erwähnt hat dies sony aber scheinbar so ziemlich unterlassen, das mögliche an sicherheitmassnahmen einzurichten. der vorfall wäre bestimmt ganz anders aufgefasst worden, wenn man sich nicht so fahrlässig verhalten hätte.

somit trägt sony eine *mit*schuld.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. April 2011)

marauder1 schrieb:


> Steam könnte soetwas mit Sicherheit nicht so leicht passieren, da die Sicherheitstechnisch viel weiter vorne sind


 Quelle, oder hast du schon mal versucht dich rein zu hacken?


----------



## fuddles (29. April 2011)

LOl, erst waren meine Daten bei Mindfactory "verloren", dann wurde mein Steam Account gehackt ( ich vermute irgendein Script, welches PWs abgegriffen hat ) und nun sind meine PSN Daten wohl auch noch geklaut.


Also machen wirs doch einfach:

Ich heiße Daniel Müller
wohne in 
Neuhäuser Weg 10
54679 Rüttlingen

Tel: 0524-896533
Handy: 0162-8900254

KtO: 000587446
BLZ: 55010010

Viel Vergnügen 

Ne aber ist der Hammer. Normalerweise weiß ich was ich da tue und bin auch vorsichtig. Zum Glück lasse ich immer soviel Daten weg wie möglich. Die PSN Daten waren glaub sogar größtenteils falsch.


----------



## marauder1 (29. April 2011)

Crazy-Guy schrieb:


> GTA4 wenige monate nach dem releas 7,49€
> DIRT2, GRID, DIRT, TOCA4oder5, FuEL zusammen 15,99€
> Half life 1, opposing fronts, blueshift, source je 1,49€
> Coh + addons ~15 euro
> ...


 
Danke, wer angesichts dieser extrem geilen und fairen Angebote sich immernoch im Sony-Store abzocken lässt, der ist selbst Schuld 

Ich hab letzt OFP DR für 2€ und Just Cause 2 für glaub 5€ gekauft, wieder eine Sonderaktion.


----------



## poiu (25. Mai 2011)

nachdem SOny immer wieder Sicherheitsprobleme hatte

LulzSec Leak Sony's Japanese websites Database ! ~ THN : The Hackers News
Sony BMG Greece the latest hacked Sony site | Naked Security

gibt es doch mal gute Nachrichten, heute wurde nur Sony Ericsson gehackt

Sony Ericsson acknowledges Canadian e-commerce site hacked | Naked Security


----------

